# Mondial Relay seems to be in chaos .............



## Nomoss

...at least in Toulouse.
Last month a parcel went adrift in Toulouse, sent to the wrong destination centre and eventually returned. I received it after 14 days.
I now have another one, handed to them on Oct 12, which seems to be going the same way.
Maybe they have problems with fuel, it's just hard to get good help these days, or they don't pay their people well enough.


----------



## Nomoss

I can't edit the post, but wanted to add that the parcel was handed in to a MR depot in Toulouse, took 2 days to get to the Toulouse hub, which is 120 km from here, and is now in Orleans, about 700 km away.


----------



## 1790260

I've bought something from lbc (no stopping me!) I'll prepare myself for a wait...


----------



## Nomoss

I'm considering not using LBC's _paiement sécurisé _ if I need something urgently, but don't know which, if any, courrier would be better.than MR. I try to buy near to home if possible, but it's difficult to find anything even in this Department.
The other problem I've had with _paiement sécurisé_ is that the list of available pickup points offered has none nearby, although there is one close to our house which has never been on the list.
This point was raised on either the LBC or MR forum; the response from the company rep was in effect "That's what's available, take it or leave it".


----------



## 1790260

I've just received an email telling me that my purchase is now with Mondial somewhere south-west of Paris (based on seller's location). I'll keep you all posted  Hopefully, they're a little more organised there than they seemingly are in Toulouse.

Any bets as to when it might arrive? My pick up point is around 10km away so not at all a problem.


----------



## 1790260

My purchase has reached a depot just south of Paris this morning! I didn't think much would happen yesterday but it managed to travel around 100km (not as the crow flies) Fingers crossed for tomorrow? Or is that tempting fate!


----------



## Nomoss

My parcel sent on 12/10, which hung around Toulouse for 3 or 4 days before visiting Orleans, reached the pickup, near Carcassonne, yesterday 18/10. We were a couple of km from the pickup on Monday, for a meeting we couldn't miss, and had hoped to combine the two trips.
Now have a 30+ km round trip to waste some more petrol.


----------



## 1790260

Ticking along nicely methinks. My purchase has made it a further 200km south and is apparently out for delivery to my pick up point. Today perhaps?


----------



## 1790260

Arrived. Got message (SMS and email) to say it saw at the pickup point mid afternoon. Went and got it and filled the car at the same time (gasoil), no queues anywhere, just like a normal day.

Whatever ills are befalling Mondial in Toulouse don't appear to be happening around here.


----------



## ccm47

It's not just Mondial Relay.
Two years ago we ordered a shower cabin online from Fréjus, packed into 3 parcels, collected by DPD; took nine days for 2 parcels to arrive. It's a 7 hour van journey, less in a car! The 3rd parcel never did arrive. We then had to return the two since no cabin is possible without walls! 
This year we ordered custom made roller shutters from near Calais, again divided into 3 parcels. Judging by other parcels the route should have been via Paris to Bordeaux or Toulouse then possibly Agen and on to us. So why did 1 of the boxes go via Strasbourg? Delivery time was 21 days!
No wonder Amazon are so successful, they can do deliveries in sensible timescales.


----------



## Nomoss

I have had parcels go by a variety of unusual routes, zigzagging across the country and often doubling back.

I thought maybe there is a system of bins labelled with destinations into which items are placed/ thrown, so a parcel aimed at the Narbonne bin can end up in the nearby Orleans bin. Or the staff are just not good at geography.

However, it seems there is a *machine* which does the job. What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Bevdeforges

Just a word here in the shipper's behalf. I have ordered several items that are shipping in multiple packages, and very often it is that different parts come from different sources (and often different countries). That's even the case for Amazon sometimes.


----------

